# Partial gastrectomy



## dmaguire (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a provider that perfromed a partial gastrectomy of the gastric cardia.  I am unable to locate a CPT code that supports that procedure.  I am thinking the only code to best represent this would be an unlisted code.  Can anyone offer any other suggestions that would best represent what was done?  Thanks.

Danielle


----------



## susanp (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you should bill an unlisted code in this case.


----------



## cgaston (Jan 23, 2020)

The defintiion of gastric cardia is the upper portion of the stomach that adjoins the esophagus.  So a partial gastrectomy is a local excision (removal of a portion of the stomach).

So If they removed it due to a benign tumor or an ulcer you would choose 43610 and if it was due to a malignant tumor you would choose 43611.


----------

